# Could not connect to proxy server. Access denied



## binubhaiya (Sep 3, 2009)

Problem: 
1. Firefox working well.
2. IE, Opera, Google Chrom, Google Earth shows connection problem.

3. I saw same problem with one user at this site (he solved the problem with formating & reinstalling the XP2 BUT I CANNOT due to many problems).
4. Following instructions given to him I am sending full report as below of "IPCONFIG"-

Copied Report: 
=========
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Binu_Bhaiya>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VPS-CHAUHAN
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5006X Wireless Network Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-69-54-36-81

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-C7-7D-27

PPP adapter ZTE-EVDO:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 117.254.7.111
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 117.254.7.111
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.240.181
218.248.240.208
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 172.18.3.3
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 172.18.3.4

C:\Documents and Settings\Binu_Bhaiya>

Please help! 
Please e-mail at <[email protected]>
-WIth Regards
binu bhaiya (India)


----------



## Tyler31585 (Jul 30, 2009)

Are you trying to use a proxy server? If not... go to control panel > internet options > connections tab > press the lan settings... button > uncheck everything and make sure no forms are filled out > press ok twice > restart computer


----------

